# Bubble on cory cat eye



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

My cory cat has a bubble on his eye. I don't think it is popeye as his eye underneath looks normal. It is just a cloudy perfect little bubble on top of it! Any ideas on what could be wrong and what I might be able to do to fix it? He seems to be acting fine otherwise....I am not sure how to post a picture, but I do have one also....Thank you.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bubble on eye can be caused from a few things, water quality, injury, bacterial infection or even a viral infection. It could also be caused as a secondary infection.

Can you post your parameters,
ammonia
nitrites
nitrates
ph
need actual numbers.

How often and how much are your water changes
size of tank and how many occupants.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

It is a 36 gallon tank. There are 4 corys, 1 pleco, 4 mollies, and 5 platys. I did purchase a gravel vacuum yesterday as there is quite a bit of mess in the gravel and my water has gotten cloudy.
As far as testing, the nitrates are about 10 ppm, nitrites are up at 2.0 ppm, pH is 7.8, temp is between 78-80. I did a 15% water change day before yesterday. I posted a picture. Thank you.:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

If you're nitrites are at 2ppm, this is a big problem. I don't think your filter is cycled. Have you tested ammonia. You got to get those nitrites down. Water changes will do it. 15% is in my opinion not nearly enough. I do 50% weekly on all tanks. With a cycled filter, you're nitrite levels will most always be zero. Nitrite is very toxic to fish.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah, I didn't know about cycling your tank before fish!!!! EEEEKKKK!!!!! The 15% would explain why the levels aren't going down with water changes. I just changed out 7.5 gallons. Can I do another change tonight? I have a smaller 10 gallon tank that I kept running after removing previous fish from it and tested the water today and it is cycled! SOOO I put that filter in with the big tank to help it seed.....I wish the pet stores would tell you this before hand!!!! Thank you!!:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

If you put cycled filter media in the tank, that will speed up the cycle. You should change enough water to get your ammonia and nitrite below 1ppm and then test the next day and do the same. Using prime with your water changes will help safeguard your fish as it binds with ammonia and nitrite to make it safe for 24 hours or so. As long as you keep those levels down you should be ok. The old filter will help a lot if it still has the nitrifying bacteria.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I just saw the picture of your cory.
I think it has an egg stuck to it's eye!
Suzanne would know better but the pic looks like an egg and I BELIEVE cory eggs are/have adhesive?
Is it gone now or still there?


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Actually I did a 50% water change yesterday and another one today and his eye looks perfectly normal! His coloring has lightened up too! I think he will be my indicator fish when things start to get out of balance!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I think your corys bred and you haven't noticed?


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Hmmm.....it's possible I suppose. I don't see any other eggs but the piggy mollies could have taken care of that! I'll have to keep watch and see what happens! Thank you!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

That does look like a cory egg, and mollys will eat them also adult cories will eat them.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

What do they call this catfish? Is it the same as in the picture?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Those aren't the same cories as the top pic. If you look at the noses the top one is more rounded than the others. The first one is a bronze cory those in Arthurs pic look more like rabutti.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the determination. It helps me. I just did a school juveniles.
Now I know it. corydoras rabauti.


----------



## MriGuy85 (Aug 29, 2013)

That is definitely an egg. Perfectly shaped, perfectly round. Thank god it was an infection. But do get that water and filter under control.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

See.....the only thing that makes me think it wasn't an egg is that his eye got cloudy first...then bubble. ....then the bubble shrank as he adjusted to the water change and lower nitrites. ...after about a day the bubble then was all gone and just slightly cloudy now........


----------

